# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات الخميس 11 مايو2017 و القنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

*Thursday ( Jeudi)11.05.2017 (GMT+00)*                                                                                                                                         *UEFA Europa League*  *19:05    Olympique Lyonnais –   Ajax Amsterdam* *NLO TV*  *-Astra 4.8°E-12130 V 27500 -Biss* *M6 Suisse HD* *-Eutelsat 9°E -12034 V 27500 -FTA* *M6 HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W-11096 V 29950 -(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *-Hotbird 13°E-11681 H 27500 -(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *TRT 1* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500  -FTA/Biss* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *TRT1 HD* *Turksat 42°E -11054 V 30000-FTA/Biss* *ARENA SPORT4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *MTV8* *-Eutelsat 12.5°W-12718 H 36510 -FTA (Multistream)* *19:05    Manchester United – Celta de Vigo* *Sport 1 Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E-12480 V 27500 -FTA* *SRF info HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)* *RTS Deux HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)* *ORTB* *-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA* *-Eutelsat 5°W -4154 L 2290 -FTA(C-Band)* *Rah-e-Farda TV* *-Turksat 42°E -12447 H 2400 -FTA* *-Yahsat 52.5°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *ARENA SPORT3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *RTRS* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11261 H 30000 -FTA/BISS/CCWs* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *BNT HD* *-Intelsat 60°E -11593 V 8332-FTA* *-Intelsat 45°E- 11585 V 21411 -FTA (Multistream )* *2stv* *-Eutelsat 16°E- 10804 H 30000 -FTA (Sub-Sahara Africa)* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 21565 H1571-FTA (KA-BAND)* *Match! TV* *-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)*  *Jameel Saudi Professional League 2016/2017* *16:15    Najran  – Al-Batin* *MBC Pro Sports 1* *-Badr 26°E -12341 H 27500 -FTA* *4rd Islamic Solidarity Games – Football – Men* *6:30    Oman – Olympic  – Turkey – Olympic* *Saudi Sports 1* *-Badr 26°E -12015 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W -12149 H 27500 -FTA* *-Arabsat 30.5°E -10923 H 17000 -FTA* *-Galaxy 97°W-12152 H 20000-FTA* *Saudi Sport-1 HD* *-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA* *– Nile sat 7°W-12284 V 27500 -FTA* *8:30    Cameroon – Olympic  –   Morocco – Olympic* *Saudi Sport-2 HD* *– Nile sat 7°W-12284 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA* *12:30    Palestine – Olympic  –  Algeria – Olympic* *Saudi Sport-2 HD* *– Nile sat 7°W-12284 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA* *14:30    Azerbaijan – Olympic   –   Saudi Arabia – Olympic* *Saudi Sports 1* *-Badr 26°E -12015 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W -12149 H 27500 -FTA* *-Arabsat 30.5°E -10923 H 17000 -FTA* *-Galaxy 97°W-12152 H 20000-FTA* *Saudi Sport-1 HD* *-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA* *– Nile sat 7°W-12284 V 27500 -FTA* *VIVA Kuwait League* *14:40    AlKuwait SC  – AlShabab* *Kuwait Sport ( KTV Sport )* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11823 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11678 V 27500-FTA* *Kuwait Sport HD ( KTV Sport HD)* *-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11054 V 27500 -FTA* *17:15    AlSalibikhaet    –  AlQadsia* *Kuwait Sport ( KTV Sport )* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11823 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11678 V 27500-FTA* *Kuwait Sport HD ( KTV Sport HD)* *-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11054 V 27500 -FTA* *Omantel Professional League* *15:30    Al Suwaiq   –   Sohar* *Oman TV Sport* *-Badr 26°E -12456 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -12111 H 27500 -FTA* *Oman TV Sport HD* *-Badr 26°E -12456 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -12111 H 27500 -FTA* *Bulgaria Premier League* *14:00    Lokomotiv G. Oryahovitsa – Pirin Blagoevgrad* *Diema* *-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *Friday 12 May 2017*  *Copa Sudamericana* *0:45    Sao Paulo Futebol Clube –   Defensa y Justica* *ARENA SPORT1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORTBIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg*

----------

